# Joe Biden Will Fix Things...



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Facts aren't Joe's strong point in his gun control agenda.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well ......................they wouldn't want to start bringing facts into this argument, they just muddle things up.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Joe needs to be checked for dementia.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just the title of this thread made me laugh!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Obama, who's lying now................


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

YotePill said:


> Biden is an idiot. nuff said!


Agreed.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Well ......................they wouldn't want to start bringing facts into this argument, they just muddle things up.


^^^^

this, in a major way.


----------

